# Engine code P1445 EVAP Cannister



## jaschlicht (Aug 17, 2007)

The check engine light keeps coming on in my 96 maxima. Ran the code P1445 to show it has something to do with the EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Valve. I took the valve off from the cannister and tested it with the battery, and it did not function. I sprayed the inside with a little WD40 and tapped on it and finally freed it up. It now seems to work properly when hooked to the battery. I re-installed and cleared the code out and drove it for a while and the light came back on. Not sure what to look for now. ideas?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

jaschlicht said:


> The check engine light keeps coming on in my 96 maxima. Ran the code P1445 to show it has something to do with the EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Valve. I took the valve off from the cannister and tested it with the battery, and it did not function. I sprayed the inside with a little WD40 and tapped on it and finally freed it up. It now seems to work properly when hooked to the battery. I re-installed and cleared the code out and drove it for a while and the light came back on. Not sure what to look for now. ideas?


ya dont be cheap and replace it. cause u will cause more stuff to go bad.. ie o2sensers u have3 pressure valuve. .... so spend some money and replace it. it will cost u more later..


----------

